
The Year Tech Workers Realized They Were Workers - jbegley
https://www.wired.com/story/why-hotel-workers-strike-reverberated-through-tech/
======
manfredo
While this article seems like it's trying to be profound, my main reaction to
most of it's claims are "no kidding, Sherlock" rather than surprise.

For instance, when the article writes, "If tech’s moment of reckoning has
taught us that Silicon Valley is the same old capitalism" I straight up just
laughed. Who _didn 't_ think that technology companies weren't engaged in
capitalism? In fact, I'd even say that they're the poster child of capitalism:
a group of people invent new and or more efficient technologies, processes, or
organizations and provide a desirable product or service at a competitive
cost. That's what capitalism is all about.

I also think the author is also stretching things when trying to draw
parallels between tech workers and low skilled labor. Unionization in low
skilled labor functions by artificially reducing the supply of labor to drive
up costs. Tech workers' are not engaging in this, since the demand for tech
jobs is largely higher than the supply. Rather, tech workers are leveraging
the high demand for their labor to get the things they want.

~~~
sharemywin
most tech workers aren't irreplaceable on an individual level. so what you
described is just driving up costs.

The thing is corporate management have just benefited by tech workers egos by
letting them thinking their some kind of special worker. Gee. look at all this
free labor I provided by training outside of work and building side projects.
Can I be in your little tech club. Sure. we're changing the world. your a
disruptor now.

